# Surf Fishing Fort Pickens 4/10/12



## alliefox (Apr 9, 2012)

Headed out to surf fish for pompano at the first parking lot at Fort Pickens this afternoon. There were plenty of sandfleas; I was able to catch more than I needed very quickly.

I was out there for a few hours with three different rigs, but I was only able to catch one pompano. Put it on ice and am thinking of possibly heading out tomorrow morning to see if I can catch a couple more to make a meal of it.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the post


----------

